# 1944? South Bend heavy 10L followed me home



## Pacer (May 19, 2011)

I think I got a decent buy -- Local Craigs list showing in title something like "lathe mill cutter $1500" ???? wtf? Open it up - not much more info:

1. Lathe
2. Mill
3. _Shaffer_ 

Had three dark pics of an apparent 10" SB, what we thought was an Induma mill, and the _shaffer_ was a -- shaper! medium to large size.

Under this was - thankfully - guys name & number (Some of those Craig list ads are bizarre in their having no info)

Was a Construction Co in Ringgold La - called up and managed to find out price was for all three and the lathe was a SB, and the mill was Induma, and the shaper was --- dunno, and that was aBout all I could get. So get directions - about 70 miles away, and head down to take a look.

They were sad, dirty, and filthy making it somewhat difficult to determine much - knew I liked the SB, and thought the mill had promise - but the big English (Newey Eng) shaper - what do I do with it?? (Anybody want a 12" shaper in what seems to be good shape?)

Went off and left them for a few days, thinking on it. Seeing the ad still running yesterday, I called the guy again and he said they were still there. So, my buddy and I, in 2 trucks and a trailer, went down and they followed me home,

The Induma mill is really unknown at this time, its also old and some visible problems - itll get pushed to the corner for later, maybe a winter project.

The SB is S/N 148258 wff - Cat#187R - 10L - 4.5L - with the War Board tag.
Doing some digging last night on Steve Wells site, it was made in 1944 - but nothing more than that. Got on SB site and ordered up the info from Grizz. It seems to be in quite good original undisturbed condition (motor & switch different) original rocker tool post, _original small ball bearing_ center and, there are no glaring problems - carriage handle a bit sloppy, slight ridge on front ways... I think it has good possibilities.




Heres a pic of it as we just got it rolled into the shop - chuck & tail stock was removed for moving.


----------



## smallspace (May 19, 2011)

sweet machine, gonna be a fun project,


----------

